

We Just launched our customer management tool for small biz. Need testers  - pclements

We&#x27;re a small team of 5 at the Atlanta Tech Village. We just launched our product! We&#x27;re now starting to get off the ground but we would love your feedback. Check us out www.sherpadesk.com &amp; let us know your thoughts.&lt;p&gt;Here is a free 6-month pass. It&#x27;s on the house. Tweet us @SherpaDesk and let us know your org&#x2F;biz name and we will make sure we take care of you!
======
plant42
[http://www.sherpadesk.com](http://www.sherpadesk.com)

